# Sand Bottom Tank



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

Boy, I'll tell ya'll what, I'm never going back to rocks again


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

The local hide out


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

My Little Rhom on the hunt


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that looks great man!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck keeping it out of your filter. It does look great though.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

just wait till he turns 10 inches and decides to attack his shadow... sand storm! I have had it happen many times now, you may want to add some gravel to the mix as they grow looks great though!


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Man I want sand in my tank







Looks great!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

That looks great! Keep us updated on how the maintenance is.

I'd throw a few rocks in there to mix it up if I were you. You know, make it look more natural.

Great job!


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd like to put some slate rock I have, but there're good size and I'm worried about the weight issue. I've already got 100 lbs of sand in there, and it's only a little 75gl tank.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i think that sand does look hella cool, but it seems too much work in the long run. as far as filters and powerheads go. just my opinion though. (ive never had sand in any of my tanks)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sand is really cool maybe next tank ill try that


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Looks good! I've got a 75 with about 150 pounds of sand and about 70 pounds of rock and driftwood and I've had no problems. I've never had any sand get into my filter and I've had some rowdy fish in there. IMO sand looks 100% better than gravel, it's also way cheaper.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Sand looks great. I might try it on a smaller tank before I do it on my big ones.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Cool you even have shrimp in there


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

ive got black sand in my tank.. looks great! i love it.

ill post some pics eventually. i have white flat limestone rocks and some live plants too.. the combo looks really good imo.


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

here is my black sand tank, it has 3 baby terns, hiding under the rocks.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow black sand looks really nice. I bet it costs alot though.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

blacksand is about $20 for 20 lbs at petsmart. or you can go online and get it from bigals i think for $12.99 for 20lbs.... but then you have extra weight for shipping charges. it looks awesome. i have it in my tank, but my p's are 6+ so they do create a sandstorm...


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have ventured into a sand/gravel mix. I orginally had sand in the bottom of a tank for cycling, well got a very active rhom and wanted to put gravel in there so I got natural colored gravel and poured it right on top of the gravel. My plants have killer root depth and it looks great as well as it gives your substrate a more natural layered ground look.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice











I just bought some sand for my small tank I'm about to set up for a small gold spilo I'm hoping to get soon: these pics assure me I made the right decision









btw: what do you guys do with the sand before placing it in your tank (cleaning etc...)? Any tips?


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

I've been using sand in all of my tanks. The first one I switched to sand nearly 3 years ago. I have never had a problem and the plants love the fine substrate.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice.... i wish i would ghave gone with sand myself...all well..next tank...but very nice indeed...by the way nice avatar...atomic p


----------

